# Would this willow be safe?



## Azerane (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm just after some opinions on these willow products. They're from a florist supply shop, some of their willow products are obviously died and others mention they have a lacquer finish. But then there's others that say they're just natural willow, however they look the same as some that say they're bleached or lacquered.

As an example, this willow basket mentions that it's bleached: http://www.koch.com.au/search-info/...30x8hcm-natural/bmyt008db/?q=willow&words=all
The following willow basket which looks almost identical in colour doesn't mention that it's bleached, is willow like this likely to be safe: http://www.koch.com.au/search-info/...1x10cmh-natural/bm9888ana/?q=willow&words=all

Then there's these plain willow wreaths, a willow and seagrass basket, and some plain willow sticks that all look like they could be good for bunnies.
Wreath: http://www.koch.com.au/search-info/wreath-willow-35cm-natural/25121na/?q=willow&words=all I see people with wreaths like this all the time so they must be safe, but surely they're also possibly bleached?
Basket: http://www.koch.com.au/search-info/...365x10cmh-natural/16161na/?q=willow&words=all
Willow sticks: http://www.koch.com.au/buy/willow-sticks-split-70cmh-natural/32.9818nat


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2015)

I personally contact the company when I can to see how it is treated before it is shipped--if I don't know for sure I don't chance it.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree with Nancy contact the property and see if there are any reviews online


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 29, 2015)

Company* sorry I was thinking about when I'm moving


----------



## Azerane (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought. There's been other companies I've tried contacting in the past, and I've always received an initial response that they'll get back to me once they've found out, but then I never heard back


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 31, 2015)

I have had that same problem with companies  

If I was in your situation and couldn't contact the company, I would probably be safe and not sorry and not give to my bun at all 

That's all the advice I have to offer, hope all goes well!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe check online to see reviews from others experience


----------

